
Show HN: Treenga – simple task management for remote teams - wx196
https://treenga.com/
======
wx196
I wrote thousands of tasks over the years, and all of them were written for
remote team members. And for most of them I needed a big canvas to explain
everything, utilizing a combination of written paragraphs and images to make
my vision clear. I don’t like to have to attach my images at the end of a
document, but rather to integrate them in order to better explain the text.
But tools like Trello and Asana didn't satisfy me because the text field is
small and images attached at the end and not within a description.

I want my images to be placed right after the text they relate to, because I
want my readers to be able to review all visuals before moving on to the next
paragraph. This is why I favor text representation such as Medium, where
images are first-class citizens used to enhance descriptions, and are not
treated like an afterthought or text appendix. When creating task
descriptions, I frequently needed to include screenshots from the live website
or from a prototyping tool to better explain what needed to be done, so I used
OneNote (note-taking tool from Microsoft) or good old-fashioned emails (add
text, images, files — everything kept within a single message). OneNote,
despite its simplicity, didn’t work all that reliably for document sharing, so
once I discovered Dropbox’s Paper two years ago, I instantly switched to it.

Eventually, I realised that what I wanted was to use a mix of Paper and
Github, so a “single task at a time” interface with rich task descriptions,
along with category/people assignment features. So we created Treenga. Tasks
are grouped by categories (tags), which can be hierarchical and represent your
project structure, or be designed around task attributes such as milestones or
urgency.

Implementations details: about 1 year of development time (with multiple core-
feature modifications), PHP (Laravel), Vue.js (Element component library).

Try it, we create a sample team upon registration, so you can easily
understand how it behaves.

